# Need battery advice



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, it's finally happened -- I'm getting sick of cleaning track. Also, as I add more buildings to the layout, it's going to be harder to reach some areas of track. So... I need some battery advice.

For my Ten Wheeler, I plan to put the batteries in the tender, removable via the oil bunker. Same with any future steam locos, including the Porter conversions I have planned. There's not enough room in my RS-3 for internal batteries, so I think I'll put them in a gondola, covered by a fake load. That should make it easy to charge or swap out the batteries.

What type of batteries should I get? Here's what I'd like:

1. Compact. 

2. Easy to charge and maintain, and doesn't have to be run completely dry before recharging.

3. No "memory" issues. 

4. Easy to obtain.

5. Good run time (3-4 hours), on my layout with steep grades and tight curves. Trains are kept pretty short.

What do you suggest? Is there anything else I need to know?

BTW, I'm using the pre-sound Revo, with Phoenix PB9 sound boards.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Li-Ion batteries will work very well for your needs. The are compact, easy to charge, have no "memory," can be purchased on-line very easily, and even the lowest-capacity packs (2200mAh or so) will run a typical train for 2 - 4 hours depending on load. I use the Tenergy battery packs from www.all-battery.com . 

*Here's a link* to the packs I use. Note that the 5200mAh packs are currently on sale right now; a very good price! You'll get 6 - 9 hours run time out of one of those packs without any trouble. Total size for that pack 1.5" x 3" x 3" 

The 2600 mAh packs are 3/4" x 3" x 3". They're the ones I use most often, and I've been getting 3 - 4 hours out of each charge on those packs. 

All-Battery also sells a smart charger to go with them (part #TLP3000) right now selling for under $13! 

Later, 

K


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ray, I agree with all that Kevin said. I am using li-ion batteries solely now and have been very happy for just the reasons that Kevin listed. I generally prefer 18.5 volt batteries for my larger engines personally. I have been using a number of Cordless Renovations batteries and have been very pleased with them. I also have some of the Tenergy, both in 18.5 and 14.8 volts and they have proven to be reliable batteries also. Tenergy also has an 18.5 volt charger at a very reasonable price too. Good luck in your changeover!!!!

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can fit batteries in your RS-3, don't forget fuel tank. 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

What Kevin Said !


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I highly suggest you use 18.5 volt batteries. It's not for speed, it's for climbing those grades on your layout.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray, You should be able to get a battery pack in an RS-3. Look at smaller packs, many different options are available. Some are just a little tight. Actually the Bachman C19 leaving the factory electronics was one of the tightest I have done.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely doable to get batteries in the RS3's. Personally ,I do not like battery cars. All my twenty some conversions have removable batteries on plugs. It makes charging a simpler task and less expense in that you don't need batteries for every loco. I know there will be differing opinions on this. This is just what has worked best for me.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for all the very helpful advice! I have a pretty good idea now of what I need, now I just need to find the time to make the switch.


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

When adding battery weight you can remove fitted weight ,giving you more room.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To a degree, but lead is much denser than li-ion batteries, so from a practical perspective, you won't gain anything. (you would need a huge li-ion battery to compensate for a small block of lead) 

Now if you were using lead-acid batteries it's some compensation for the lost weight. 

Not much to be gained in Ray's situation unfortunately as it seems he is space challenged already, no monster batteries in his future it seems. 

Greg


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Au contrare!
The rs3 can take a cordless renovations a 2000mah lithium ion:

http://gscaleinstallations.com/?page_id=460


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First, if you are going to use "fancy words" try to spell them right. 

Second are you getting a commission from CR by spreading advertising links all over the forum? 

Greg


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Not that I'm aware of! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Rick, and since you clarified things in other threads I can lay that concern to rest. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Greg, it's called a joke, I'm French............. 
Second, I am not in any way connected to CR, I use their batteries, and they work well. If you've got a problem with people voicing their opinion in a FORUM of all places, I'll shut up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You peppered the entire forum in one day with posts with a link to one particular installation site, that has CR pictures and products. 

Your posts were more of an advertisement for one particular installation company than an opinion.









So, naturally we'd all like to know your motivation for this spontaneous outburst. 

And clearly you are NOT French, since you cannot spell "contraire".... so now suspicions rise.... 

Try not to trip yourself up in stories, I'm American and we are not stupid... 

Greg 



Oh, this is MY opinion!


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Accusing me of lying and advertising for a company that i just use for my own layout is kinda rude, dont you think? Forums are used for sating your opinion and your experiences, it is not made to argue with others over where you are from. I usually use my android phone with autocorrect, that is why i have the few slip ups. I live in canada, and i am meti, which is native and french by the way! 

I dont think the point of this forum it to argue with people for no reason!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, since there always seems to be an outcry any time a moderator dares to alter posts which are out of line, I'm leaving these in place. However, the tone of this thread has deteriorated rapidly to the point of casting aspersions on other forum members, and I strongly "suggest" you check your suspicions and innuendo at the door. If you have questions about the motives or behavior of any forum member, that's what the "alert" button is for. We'll investigate and take whatever action we feel warranted. The forum is not the place for your own private investigations. Take it offline. 

Later, 

K


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is exactly why I pulled all my advertising from this forum. We are here to help and not to ridicule. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------

